# Surgery for congenital orbital (eye) cyst



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

I haven't spoken much about Gretzky's eye. We learned yesterday that he will need to have the eye (which is really a cyst) removed on Thursday.

In his left eye, he has a cyst instead of an eyeball. It's officially known as a congenital orbital cyst of neural tissue. It's a very rare condition in dogs. Here is the link to the PubMed abstract. And attached are a few recent close-up pictures.

We've known about his condition from the beginning. Originally the breeder was going to keep him because she didn't think she could find him a home. When she told us his story our hearts melted without even seeing him. His breeder is very reputable, both parents have all clearances and his sire was a champion.

We're so grateful that he's healthy in all other ways and that this condition hasn't affected his personality (loving and goofy and FULL of energy) and he doesn't seem affected by it at all. He sees just fine. And we're so glad that we can help him, and that he didn't end up in a rescue or with people who couldn't or wouldn't take care of the condition.

We had hoped to wait until his 10-month birthday to have the surgery, to give his skull more time to form. But the cyst has started to scab over and bleed and the risk of infection is too high. So he'll have the surgery at just a little past 7 months of age.

After the surgery his eyelid will be sewn shut with a prosthetic implant underneath to prevent that sunken-in look. He'll wear a full cone for up to 2 weeks following the surgery, so we had him groomed today and his beautiful furry ears & neck trimmed very close to prevent matting.

I wanted to tell this story because I hope to get some courage from those folks who've gone through enucleations or other surgeries with their fur-kids. To the outside world I'm very brave and protective of my little man ... and really I'm a tearful worried mess. The doctor won't know for sure until she opens the eye what that cyst connects to, or even how far inside the skull it extends. Thank you in advance!
--Christina


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Good thoughts and prayers that his surgery goes well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers flying your way. Bless you for your care of this most special little guy. Debles on here has an older dog whose eye was removed because of PU, and he's done great. Please keep us posted and know that people from all over are sending healing thoughts and prayers for Gretzsky.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope Gretzky's surgery goes well and he has a smooth recovery.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

He's a handsome little man! Best of luck with the surgery & paws crossed for a quick recovery.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, poor, sweet Gretzky! I love him! 
He is a lucky pup to have such caring folks to love him.
It is so hard when they must have any kind of surgery, but major ones like his are tough all around. Our Phoebe had THR at seven months and I think it was harder on us. She did quite well. The boxer pup down the street had to have her right eye removed a couple of months ago. Hasn't slowed her down a bit! So take heart! I believe our fur babies are pretty resilient. Please know I am sending all my best prayers and wishes for a speedy and uneventful recovery. Give Gretzky smooches from Phoebe and me ❤ Dale


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Your poor guy! I am so glad you guys took him and are doing something for him. I know it may be sooner than you wanted but I am sure he will do just fine. I hope he has no complications and breezes through the recovery. Sounds like he never even had sight in that eye so he already knows how to get around but I am sure it must feel a little "uncomfortable" or "odd" to him so he will probably be glad to get rid of that. First time I have heard of it , thanks for sharing to inform people and for telling us your story. Keep us updated!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I know that awful feeling when your furkid has to go in for surgery. I just want to send positive thoughts and prayers also. He is a handsome young boy and should do just fine.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you all so much! I will keep everyone posted on his progress. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

You are such a great person for taking him in. I hope everything goes well with his surgery. Keep us updated.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Gretzky is in my heart and on my mind. Sending you strength, may is go as well as possible.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Gretzky is in surgery now ... Will post an update later today. Thank you all again for your support!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thinking positive thoughts!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending prayers for your precious boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, he's a handsome guy! Sending positive thoughts that his surgery will go well... Bless you for opening your hearts to this sweet guy.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope all goes well. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sending prayers!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My toughts and prayers to you and your Gretzky.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Praying all goes well for Gretzky.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thinking of you guys!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Just spoke with surgeon. The surgery went well, there was one minor complication but no major issues and his blood pressure, sats & red blood cell count all stayed in normal range. He's in recovery now, on Valium and other pain reducers. We should be able to go home in about 30 minutes. 

Thank you all again for your prayers!!
--Christina


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am just seeing this but want to wish him a speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, really glad to hear his surgery went so well. 

Take your boy home and spoil him. Wishing him a very speedy recovery.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thinking of you and gretzky....onward toward a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Wishing that it all continues to go well.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats good news! Hope he recovers and heals fast!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending many prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

He's doing just fine at home. He's recovered his energy somewhat so we're working to keep him calm and resting. He hasn't gone potty yet, but he did have water and food. So soon enough 

Ideally the surgeon wanted us to ice his eye area but he won't let us keep the ice on for more than a few minutes at a time. I tried to bandage a semi-frozen washcloth to his eye but couldn't get it to stay 

A few pics ... 















Thank you all again for your prayers. Hoping to make it thru the night without issues. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww he looks so pitiful with that cone on! But it looks like they did a good job with the eye area. Once that hair grows in it will really look good. Glad that he is feeling good, hope you can keep him quiet!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post tonight. I want to first say how wonderful you are to have taken Gretzky into your home to make sure he had the best care possible. I am so glad his surgery went well. I hope your first night goes ok. A few minutes of ice is better than none. Maybe try to let him lick some peanut butter or something while you put ice on it. Good luck and I will contine to keep you and Gretzky in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Gretzky did great last night. He slept from 11 until about 4. We went for a little walk (and he finally did his business, yay) and I fed him and gave another dose of tramadol. Sweet boy, he laid on my lap and let me ice on his eye for about 15 min. The swelling has already started to go down. He's fallen asleep again so I might try to nap too 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Loads of good wishes for Gretzky's recovery. He is so lucky to have you take such great care of him. I am happy to read he had a good first night and is letting you ice his surgery site a bit.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Keep healing, Gretzky!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So glad to hear all is well so far. Belly rubs to the Gretz Man!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad he's doing so well. Keep it up sweet boy. Please give him a gentle smooch from us.


----------



## lrae2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love your little guy! Love the name! Our 2 goldens are named Kopitar and Carter after two LA Kings players.
We had a cocker and had to have his eye taken out due to glaucoma. He did just fine after the surgery. Three years later he had to have his other eye taken out. He ran around the yard with no problem. I think it was just hard on us to see a dog without eyes.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

We made it thru the day just fine. Gretzky has his appetite and tolerates the meds well. His energy has returned so we spent much of today trying to occupy his attention without too much movement 

He tolerates the special cone, mostly. His eye seems to itch a bit so we keep a close eye to prevent rubbing or scratching. 

Thank you all again!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

If we had a " star of the day" contest on this forum,Gretzky would get my vote. Hope all continues to go well.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh you guys are so awesome!

Gretzky has had a slow drip nosebleed today  the vet said it's not a big deal; the fluids drain through the nose since the tear duct in the eye is sewn shut. 

The swelling has almost completely resolved (thus the draining fluid). We can start to see what he will look like. I had an odd fleeting moment first thing this morning. I thought, "Oh, his eye is swollen shut!" before I remembered the surgery. D'oh!!

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans. The weather here in MD is gorgeous. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh and lrae2 ... My fiancé chose Gretzky's name, he's a huge hockey fan  I love how unique it is. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Very glad to see Gretzky's appetite and energy level are back to normal. Sorry about the nosebleed and I hope that it goes away quickly as the inside of the surgery site heals up. He is such a trooper and so are you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for helping him. I have known many one eyed animals, some you can barely tell. To me. the others kind of look like they are winking, like they know a big secret that no one else does, very endearing !!! Keep us posted.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Last night we had our parents over for dinner and Gretzky managed to lick enough at his little legs (where the surgeon drew blood for tests) raw  up to that point we've been diligent in catching him and correcting; we just got distracted last night. :uh oh:

So I bandaged and soothed and finally got him calm. We went to bed only to wake at 3am to that awful sound of licking  Gretzky had pulled up the bandages and was back at it. When I got up and tried to touch his paws, he got a terrible case of zoomies and would not calm down. He was rubbing his head (encased in cone) along the floor and running all around. 

I finally took him downstairs and removed the cone. He immediately laid down on his pillow and played calmly with his toy. He let me apply ointment and bandage his legs again. I just left the cone off for the rest of the night. He never rubbed his face once the cone came off. 

Today we've been quietly hanging out in the yard outside. As long as the cone is off, he doesn't bother his paws (or his face). So I'm just letting him be, for now. 

Hope everyone enjoys the holiday weekend!





Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm hoping the healing process goes smoothly for your precious boy. I have often read of people taking the come off and the dog do great and not two days later they do damage to themselves so continue to be watchful for that. Hoping the best! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

He was stressing about the cone ..poor guy! Hope he leaves it alone so he can continue to not have it on! Be a good boy Gretzky!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for taking such good care of him!!! What a lucky guy to have you as a family. I'm guessing you are a hockey fan????


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Gretzky is doing well. I am sure he is enjoying all the attention from you. Sorry he was licking his legs. I hope having the cone off helps him and he doesn't take advantage of freedom and hurt himself. Lots of luck to you during his healing.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just reading through all this... So sorry Gretzky had to go through this ordeal, but it looks like he's going to come out of it really well. 

Did they tell you if the cyst had gone very deep? Is it all out? Best wishes for a smooth recovery.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Anytime Jess has had surgery it has been the shaved area for the IV that irritated him. You're doing a great job as his private nurse!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks all! He's continued to do well without the cone when we are around and with the cone for walks and for crate time. He seems to be doing well with this routine. The swelling has almost completely reduced and the wound looks really good. Here's an updated pic:








The surgeon unfortunately had to cut into the cyst to remove it and stop some bleeding, so she did the best she could to remove all of the cyst tissue but there is a chance that some remained. It was an unusual shape, and the surrounding blood vessels were also abnormal, so it was not an easy removal. She sent the mass to pathology, we should have the results late this week. 

Edited to add: yep, my fiancé is a huge hockey fan. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's praying that the path shows nothing to be concerned about. He's one HANDSOME boy!!!And quite a flirt too with the continual wink. ; )


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I am amazed at how good that looks. Fingers crossed for a good path report.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Just saw this thread today. What a sweet boy he is! Sounds like he has a wonderful family too. Sending good thoughts during his continued recovery


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Gretzky looks great, you're doing a great job healing him up!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Gretsky looks great!!! Glad he is behaving without the cone.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Gretzky had his 10-day post-op check yesterday, and passed with flying colors. Yay!! No more cone, no more meds. He looks great and he's back to his normal, fun self. Thank you all again for your well-wishes!

Here's an updated pic:









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Hooray!! So glad he is doing well and just as handsome as ever. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update, Gretzky looks fantastic. 

Time for some fun now, he looks so handsome in his hockey jersey. 

Great name, Wayne Gretzky was an amazing Hockey player.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, he looks great!!! What a great update


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Gretzky! He looks great!!!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I didn't see this thread before. I'm so glad he came through his surgery and recovery so well. He looks great!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Gretzky looks great, but isn't he playing on the wrong team?


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Too funny, Jessie's Girl! He's wearing a Crosby jersey that belongs to his dad. We love all hockey 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great news! Gretzky is looking good.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sid the Kid is a local hero here, you have chosen good role models for Gretzky .


----------

